# Legend RPG releasing tomorrow! Proceeds go to Child's Play!



## Legend Publicity (Nov 24, 2011)

Tomorrow, November 25, Rule of Cool Games is releasing our new roleplaying system, Legend.

Legend is a tabletop RPG developed by a team of 30 over the course of two years. Building on the foundations of the Open Gaming License, Legend has created a new and novel system dedicated to cinematic combat and a smoother gameplay experience. Created for gamers and by gamers, Legend takes familiar core mechanics and incorporates them into a new system emphasizing versatility, balance and fun.

*Features
*  • Eight *Core Classes* covering a wide variety of archetypes, with supplementary material ready to customize them further.
  • All-new *Feats* represent significant expansions of your character's abilities - no more feat chain filler!
  • Rewritten *spellcasting* puts a check on "linear warriors, quadratic wizards" while still giving casters a breadth of options.
  • The *Track *system allows you to tailor your character to your concept, multiclassing without trading away power or utility.
  • Twelve months of *free downloadable content* for purchasers of the core product.
  • As part of the *Child's Play* charity initiative, *all proceeds from the core product will be donated to Child's Play* - not just on launch day but *forever!*
  • Optional *Legendary* rules allow you to tailor the scope of individual encounters or even the entire game!

Teaser: the Sage
Teaser: the Ranger
Teaser: the Tactician
Teaser: the Rogue

Please feel free to post questions here, or email legendpublicityinfo@gmail.com


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Nov 24, 2011)

Erhm.... you are aware of this?


----------



## Legend Publicity (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes... we've seen it. Numerous times. It's extremely unfortunate, but by the time we found out about it we'd been committed to the name and the branding for a good year. After much internal debate, it was determined that a rebranding would do more harm than good.

Having evaluated their product in comparison to ours, we feel that the two are sufficiently distinct as to stand apart. We've reached out to Mongoose to let them know what's happened, and there have been no complaints from them.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok.

Good luck with your game!


----------



## Dandu (Nov 26, 2011)

And it is out!


----------

